# Interested in Medical field position



## kylierosa (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello, I'm Looking for a new career path. I'm interested in medical coding and billing position or any position in a medical office. I went to American InterContinental University to obtain an Associate of Arts in Business Administration with a Concentration in Medical Coding and Billing . I'm currently enrolled with AAPC to get my certification if intertested in seeing my resume email me @ benitorosa@bellsouth.net Thanks.....


----------

